# Hello.



## Kwan Jang (Sep 9, 2006)

I've just became a member of this site and am glad to have the oppurtunity to learn and share. My name is David Hughes and I own a school just outside Nashville, Tn. I train in a MMA system, but our traditional roots are in TKD, JJ, Muay Thai, and Escrima. I'm always happy for the oppurtunity to learn from or share with other martial artists,  because even after 35 years of training, I know that I still have a LONG way to go (and I hope my joints will survive the ride).


----------



## Kacey (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

And I know _*just* _what you mean about joints!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcoma and happy posting
Terry


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 9, 2006)

welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## pstarr (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the fold.

AoG


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT !  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2006)

Always good to see another escrimador present! I spent the whole day doing escrima today, and boy, are my arms tired.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Sep 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Kwan Jang


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

